# Mason Jar ID Help



## kvs1207 (May 28, 2012)

Need some help please. ID, age and value on this jar please. Thanks.

 Karl


----------



## kvs1207 (May 28, 2012)

top view


----------



## deenodean (May 29, 2012)

nice jar but to give a proper assessment we need a more clearer and closer picture..also please mention what it written on the jar


----------



## RED Matthews (May 29, 2012)

Well we can only see what you show us.  The finish looks ground, so that tells is it was formed in the mold.  There is no transfer bead so that confirms being formed in the mold.  You didn't mention mold seams - so we have to assume they will go all the way to the top of the finish.   
 Regarding the embossed lettering, we can't read it so it should be typed in your description.  If you see commercial bottle auction listings they will often indicate the lettering in slanted lines / and  at each end quotatyion " marks outside the slanted lines.  Example  "/ BALL ".    A picture of the bottom is also meaningful.
 We just need a little help.  RED Matthews


----------



## coreya (May 29, 2012)

just from the picture it looks like a #1637 in the red book which was made by the greenfield fruit jar & bottle co. greenfield indiana circa 1890-1909 and is pretty common in the 5-10 range.


----------



## RIBottleguy (May 29, 2012)

The line under Mason's is referred to as a "shepard's crook" in the fruit jar world.


----------



## kvs1207 (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for the help thus far. Hopefully a couple more pics will help. Seams, Lip, and Print. Thanks.

 Karl


----------



## kvs1207 (May 29, 2012)

Print


----------



## kvs1207 (May 29, 2012)

Seam


----------



## RED Matthews (May 29, 2012)

Hi again kvs;  I see the seams on the finish but the picture doesn't tell me that they continue down the sides of the mold in the same line.  I assume it does.   RED Matthews


----------



## kvs1207 (May 29, 2012)

Yes they do Red. Sorry.

 Karl


----------



## coreya (May 29, 2012)

Yep thats the one I described.


----------



## kvs1207 (May 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone.

 Karl


----------

